# Cockapoos and Golden Retrievers?



## Ellahasmyheart

Hi, everybody! I have a precious 3-month old Golden Retriever and would like another dog (or puppy) playmate for her. She loves my neighbor's Cockapoo!! He is smart and so friendly. Would a Cockapoo be a good playmate for her, or are Goldens too big to play with Cockapoos? She is small now, but she will be a large dog. Do Cockapoos do well with large dogs?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Cockapoos tend to get on with any and all other dogs. They are a very friendly bunch and tend to love the company of another dog - hence why so many people who get one 'Poo end up with another one later on - and some another one after that too !

The other factor is that Cockapoos do come in a range of sizes - so you could find one that will be the size that you both could handle and that you would feel happy with as a companion to your Golden Retriever. The average size for "Cockapoo" tends to be around the 15" to the shoulder mark - the largest would actually depend on the size of the parents used. American and English Show Cockers tend to be a standard sizes due to their Breed Standards - though the English Working Cocker Spaniels themselves come in a range of sizes - so when visiting breeders make sure you see and meet the mum - her size will be a good gauge as to how big the puppies may grow.

Stephen x


----------



## Jedicrazy

I think Cockapoos are so sociable and have such good temperaments that they would make a good play mate with most other dogs. My Obi is a 14" American/Miniature cross and his favourite friend to play with in the park is a great big German Shepherd bitch. It was love at first sight :love-eyes: They look so funny zooming around together. The bitches owners are very sensible and if they think she is getting to boisterous for him they ask her to be gentle. With careful training of both dogs I don't think size matters.


----------



## lady amanda

I agree with the above. I think a cockapoo would be a find friend for a Golden Retriever, Lady plays with one who lives on our street all the time.


----------



## andypandi

Milo loves bigger dogs. His favourites are a Boxer, a Labrador and a huge Newfoundland! I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes cockapoos do just fine with big dog ( they are a huge personality wrapped up in quite a small package)  I would be personally be wondering if I could cope with two very young energetic puppies at once  could be great fun but LOTS of hard work!


----------

